# I like my fire better than my kindle 3!!!!



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought it would be harder on my eyes but in fact it's much easier to read! Oh, I'm still keeping and using my kindle 3, the battery power seems pretty abysmal on the fire. 

I have a few questions though, what is the purpose of the "carousel?  Also, is there some way of turning more than one app off? I have noticed that when I go under "apps" in the settings menu there are all these open apps. Do they close when you restart? I've been mostly putting mine to sleep.

I'm kind of surprised you can't look up the book description from the menu. 

I didn't like the start button on the bottom (cause I kept inadvertently pressing it) so I locked it upside down! Problem solved!

I'm still surprised at how nice the screen is!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, the screen does look nice and I really enjoy my Fire for reading comics and some periodicals (as well as the occasional game or 3...or 4...or 5....).  

But, I still greatly prefer the K3 for regular reading.  It's so much easier and I find I read faster.  Oh, and there's less distraction from those games that are hanging around begging to be played.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

All a matter of taste. I prefer the Fire, wife prefers her Touch. At least we aren't fighting over who gets which. Although I did show her she can play Sudoku on the Fire so I may yet have a battle to retain possession


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mcostas said:


> I thought it would be harder on my eyes but in fact it's much easier to read! Oh, I'm still keeping and using my kindle 3, the battery power seems pretty abysmal on the fire.
> 
> I have a few questions though, what is the purpose of the "carousel? Also, is there some way of turning more than one app off? I have noticed that when I go under "apps" in the settings menu there are all these open apps. Do they close when you restart? I've been mostly putting mine to sleep.
> 
> ...


Yes, the battery power on the Fire is significantly less than an eInk device. I have to charge my Fire every day if I'm using it much. The Carousel is Amazon's tool for quickly accessing all of your books and recently used apps, music or video. I like it, others don't. Some people use Go Launcher, which has to be sideloaded.

Some apps close, some don't. Many here use BadAss Battery Monitor (a Fire version is available through Amazon) to manage apps that stay open and to check battery use.

Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm glad you are enjoying the Fire.  I am using mine ow   but prefer my K3 or Touch for most reading.  I agree...the screen is amazing!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've noticed with many apps, there is no exit or quit command.  If you just hit the home key to switch to something else, I guess the previous app is still running in the background.  But if you keep hitting the Back arrow, you will eventually get a Quit? prompt which allows you to truly quit the app.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have discovered the battery life isn't as bad as I thought.

I'm kind of confused as to how the device works-it seems different than a computer. I got that app so I can monitor my apps. I have one app that takes up more. memory than the. others even if I quit it.

will the fire slow down the more you put apps on it? I have bottom the impression that you don't need to quit them. I do quit them if there is a selection though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really understand the Android operating system.   But others here do.  Like you, I'll quit an app if it has the option.  Otherwise, I don't really worry about it unless the battery starts draining faster than I think it should.

Betsy


----------

